

Cereal Killer needs your help - swah
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1499648032/fat-kid-rules-the-world-0

======
swah
Matthew Lillard has done an AMA recently and he's pushing his project. Here's
the link to the AMA:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/uc94p/im_matthew_lilla...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/uc94p/im_matthew_lillard_stu_from_scream_shaggy_in/).

